# Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2017)

Pressemeldung

*Quantum Teamangler fängt Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilogramm​*






Tostedt. 
Quantum Teamangler Timo Rosche ist ein beeindruckender Fang gelungen. Unter schwierigsten Witterungsbedingungen konnte der Angler einen wirklichen Ausnahmefisch landen, einen Hecht von 17,5 kg! Timo war mit seinem Teamkollegen und Freund Dirk Fastenau Ende Februar für ein verlängertes Wochenende in Holland unterwegs. 

Die aktuelle Wetterlage mit Unwetterwarnungen und Sturm machte es den zwei Anglern jedoch nicht leicht. Starkregen, Hagel und Sturmböen erschwerten den beiden ihr Vorhaben und machten das Fischen vom Boot auf den meisten Großgewässern zu einem Himmelfahrtskommando. 

Aus diesem Grund musste die lang geplante Tour kurzfristig umgeplant werden. Als Alternative wurde ein kleinerer, geschützterer Baggersee gefunden, der für beide Angler noch unbekannt war. Das Team fischte driftend vom Boot und warf mit großen Wobblern die Uferkannten und das Freiwasser ab. Auf diese Weise wurden bereits mehrere Dutzend Hechte gelandet, bevor der Traumfisch Timos getwitchten Wobbler direkt vor dem Boot schnappte. 

Der Drill an der Accurist Spin gepaart mit einer Smoke Spinning Stationärrolle war kurz und knackig. Erst als der Hecht auf der Abhakmatte lag, wurden den Anglern die Ausmaße des Fisches richtig bewusst, so berichtet Timo. 

Dieser Hecht war der kompakteste und mächtigste Fisch, den die zwei in ihrer Angelkarriere bisher live gesehen hatten. Das beindruckende Gewicht von 17,5 kg war auf eine Länge von kompakten 114 cm verteilt, wodurch der Hecht extrem bullig und massiv wirkte. 

Eine rasche Versorgung des Fanges, also schonendes Abhaken, schnelles Messen, Wiegen und Fotografieren ist für Timo und Dirk wichtig.  

Zur Hälterung diente den Anglern der neue Quantum Predator Keeper, dank welchem der Fang schonend gehältert, gewogen und anschließend zurückgesetzt werden konnte. Dieser Hecht wird den beiden Anglern sicherlich noch lange in Erinnerung bleiben.


----------



## Angler2097 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*

Hammergeiler Hecht!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Pressemeldung
> 
> * Quantum Teamangler fängt Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilogramm​ *
> 
> ...



|kopfkrat die Bäume stehen völlig unbeeindruckt vom Sturm im Hintergrund...
 Aber zum Glück wurde der "Fangbericht" mit genügend Produkten der Firma betonend abgerundet:q|rolleyes


----------



## Nuesse (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*

Ich steh auf dicke Muttis .

Petri zum Hecht #6


----------



## kati48268 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*

Wirklich ungemein bullig für die Größe, toller Fisch!


----------



## jigga1986 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*

und mein Kollege angelt auf Friedfisch mit 21kg schnur:q:q:q


----------



## Franz_16 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*

Ich mag Hechte die man nicht per Nackengriff landen kann, weil die Hände zu klein sind. :q Richtige Granate! Petri Heil!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*

Und bei Fraz heisst das was mit seinen Pranken, von wegen nicht mit Nackengriff landen...

Ist aber schon ein Vieh, das sich von den schlanken Flusshechten deutlich unterscheidet.

Hat aber auch so nen bulligen Schädel..

Echte Granate...


----------



## Hering 58 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*

Das ist ja mal eine richtige Granate.Petri #6


----------



## Andal (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wirklich ungemein bullig für die Größe, toller Fisch!



Kusntstück zu dieser Jahreszeit. Die Dame ist halt hochschwanger.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*



Andal schrieb:


> Kusntstück zu dieser Jahreszeit. Die Dame ist halt hochschwanger.



Eben...

In den Wein kann man ruhig mal etwas Wasser schütten.

Bei einer Länge von 114cm ist das lediglich ein durchschnittlicher Kapitaler, er ist natürlich fototechnisch auf gewaltige Ausmaße hin abgelichtet.
Im Fisch selber befinden sich ~10 Pfund Laich, und damit würde es den Fängern wohlan stehen, mit der Dame nicht allzu überschwänglich Hausieren zu gehen um Werbung für "Quantum Predator Keeper" (wzh) zu machen.|rolleyes


----------



## Ruti Island (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*

Bin zwar kein Freund davon immer das Haar in der Suppe zu suchen, aber hier ist die Kritik berechtigt. Kann man den Fischen nicht mal die 2,5 Monate Pause gönnen?


----------



## -MW- (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*

geiler massiver Pike! wahrscheinlich schwanger die Mutti


----------



## Harrie (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*

Kann man den Fischen nicht mal die 2,5 Monate Pause gönnen?[/QUOTE]
|good:


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Eben...
> 
> In den Wein kann man ruhig mal etwas Wasser schütten.
> 
> ...



Was wahrscheinlich nicht erwähnt wurde, aber sehr wichtig ist, der Fänger trug den neuen Quantumschlübber auch noch, ohne den wäre es gar nicht möglich gewesen, an diesem Weltuntergangstag vor die Tür zu gehen und zu fischen.|rolleyes


----------



## Haumieze (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Was wahrscheinlich nicht erwähnt wurde, aber sehr wichtig ist, der Fänger trug den neuen Quantumschlübber auch noch, ohne den wäre es gar nicht möglich gewesen, an diesem Weltuntergangstag vor die Tür zu gehen und zu fischen.|rolleyes


 
 Genau so


----------



## Deep Down (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*

Mir ist schon klar, dass es bei diesen Meldungen darum geht sich kommerziell ins Licht zu drängeln.

Die Überschrift ist daher reißerisch.

Aber weder in der Größe noch vom Gewicht, zumal hochschwanger, bin ich beeindruckt......eher weniger (gähn)!

Hechtgigant geht für mich ab 1,30m aufwärts los!


----------



## zorra (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein Freund davon immer das Haar in der Suppe zu suchen, aber hier ist die Kritik berechtigt. Kann man den Fischen nicht mal die 2,5 Monate Pause gönnen?


...wirste auch nicht finden..in NL beginnt die Schonzeit für Hecht am 1.3 und endet am 1.6
gr.zorra


----------



## Ruti Island (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar, dass es bei diesen Meldungen darum geht sich kommerziell ins Licht zu drängeln.
> 
> Die Überschrift ist daher reißerisch.
> 
> ...



Naja, in vielen anderen Ländern wird dem Gewicht auch eine sehr große Bedeutung zugemessen und da ist ein Fisch von 35 Pfund (natürlich außerhalb der Laichzeit) schon ein Ausnahmefisch. Der ist dann in der Regel auch um die 1,25m und teilweise größer, je nach Körperbau. Hierzulande interessiert das Gewicht aber die wenigsten. Aber da in der Laichzeit gefangen für mich auch kein Hecht-Gigant.


----------



## Ruti Island (7. März 2017)

zorra schrieb:


> ...wirste auch nicht finden..in NL beginnt die Schonzeit für Hecht am 1.3 und endet am 1.6
> gr.zorra




Schon klar, dass sie die rechtlichen Bestimmungen eingehalten haben. Hier geht es mir eher um die persönliche Einstellung. Nur weil die Schonzeit vom Zander in Hessen aufgehoben wurde, werde ich ihn trotzdem während der Laichzeit nicht befischen.


----------



## Deep Down (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*

Eigentlich sind die Überschrift schon irreführend!

"Hechtgigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m" und Hechtgigant mit 17,5 Kilo"

Gigant stellt auf die Körperlänge bzw -größe ab und nicht auf das Gewicht.

Daher passt die erste Überschrift schon nicht und aus der zweiten ist wohl aus gutem Grunde die Länge gleich ganz weggelassen worden!

Und 1,14m ist aber sicher alles aber kein Gigant. 

Es sei denn, man stellt ein Verhältnis zur Gewässergröße ab!


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*

Jaja, unsere werten "Teamangler" der großen Hersteller.... Wenn Herbert Müller einen fetten Laichdorsch hier ganz groß präsentieren wollen würde, bekäme er eine Absage - zu Recht|kopfkrat

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Wenn Herbert Müller einen fetten Laichdorsch hier ganz groß präsentieren wollen würde, bekäme er eine Absage - zu Recht|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß
> Björn


??? 

Wieso sollte der ne Absage kriegen?

Wir freuen uns über jede Fangmeldung und fördern das immer..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*

Heftiger Fisch, Gratulation. Immer wieder schön zu sehen das jeder Aufwand auch entsprechend belohnt wird.


----------



## Angler9999 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*

Sehr großer Hecht, sehr hohes Gewicht, sehr hoher Presseanteil.
Petri.....


----------



## Rxlxhx (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*

Der SEO sollte die wichtigsten Keywords demnächst in H2 setzen ... |supergri


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*

Wer Ende Februar gezielt auf Hecht geht, braucht sich über Kritik (zurecht) nicht zu wundern.
Ich finde solche Kilo-Fetischisten einfach |peinlich.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Wieso sollte der ne Absage kriegen?
> 
> Wir freuen uns über jede Fangmeldung und fördern das immer..



Weil sich "das Anglerboard" durchaus kritisch gegenüber der Angelei auf den Laichdorsch stellt, und das zu Recht. Oder bin ich da auf dem Holzweg?

Nun ja, ich bin Kochtopf-Angler und /-Jäger, vielleicht gefallen mir deswegen solche Meldungen auch nicht besonders!

Gruß
Björn


----------



## zandertex (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*

und wenn der hecht 1,35m groß gewesen wär und hätte nur 11kg gewogen?wäre er dann kapital gewesen?#c


----------



## Ruti Island (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*



zandertex schrieb:


> und wenn der hecht 1,35m groß gewesen wär und hätte nur 11kg gewogen?wäre er dann kapital gewesen?#c





Nein, magersüchtig


----------



## hecht99 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*

Ich will ja keinem zu nahe treten, aber manchmal sollte man wirklich auf derartige Meldungen verzichten. Jeder sieht, dass die Mama hochschwanger ist und für reichlich Nachwuchs sorgen kann. 

 Ich hab noch nicht ansatzweise solch einen Hecht gefangen und mich eher dem Zander verschrien aber unter solchen Umständen verzichte ich gern auf so einen Fisch!!!

 Es gibt wenige Gesetze die wirklich Sinn machen, doch Schonzeiten, damit unsere schuppigen Freunde sich in Ruhe fortpflanzen können, gehören definitiv dazu!

 Den gleichen dicken Hals bekomme ich wenn das "Barschgezuppel" an den Zanderlaichplätzen wieder los geht!


----------



## XSoulDrainX (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*

Was ein cooler Fisch! 17kg ist echt ne ordentliche Granate


----------



## Andal (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*

So gesehen sind die monatelangen und kompletten Gewässersperren, wie z.B. an vielen bayrischen Gewässern, zwar für den Angler lästig, aber sie verhindern genau solche Bilder. Sehr zum Wohle der Fische.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*

Wieder so typisch. Jemand fängt einen tollen Fisch und die Diskussionen starten. Eine seltsame Kultur. Würde sich der geneigte Moralist auch im Straßenverkehr an die Regeln zum Wohle aller halten, wir hätten auch weniger Schilder.

Freut euch doch einfach für den Mann und diesen tollen Fisch, euch nimmt niemand etwas weg.


----------



## ronram (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wieder so typisch. Jemand fängt einen tollen Fisch und die Diskussionen starten. Eine seltsame Kultur. Würde sich der geneigte Moralist auch im Straßenverkehr an die Regeln zum Wohle aller halten, wir hätten auch weniger Schilder.
> 
> Freut euch doch einfach für den Mann und diesen tollen Fisch, euch nimmt niemand etwas weg.



Jap, du sagst es...aber lieber berichtet man von seinem dicken Hals und wie toll die eigene "das macht man nicht"-Haltung ist. |kopfkrat


----------



## Greenmile1 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*

schöner fisch petri 
mal an alle nörgler ab wann stellt ihr den dann bitte euer angeln auf euren zielfisch ein schonzeit wurde doch eingehalten wo ist den da das problem?????
wenns da nach den aussagen von euch geht, dürftet ihr das ganze jahr nicht angeln gehen !
denn nach der schonzeit ist ja auch wieder vor der schonzeit


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wieder so typisch. Jemand fängt einen tollen Fisch und die Diskussionen starten.




Darf man das auch so sehen:


Hier hat nicht "Jemand" einen tollen Fisch gefangen und will sein Erlebnis teilen, hier wurde ein laichpraller Rogner, der abgelaicht nicht der Rede wert ist, einzig zu dem Zweck, ein Produkt zu bewerben, vor die Kamera gezerrt??


----------



## ronram (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*

"Laichpraller Rogner"...bitte nicht so sachlich |rolleyes|rolleyes. Das ist doch eine schwangere Mama.
|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Darf man das auch so sehen:
> 
> 
> Hier hat nicht "Jemand" einen tollen Fisch gefangen und will sein Erlebnis teilen, hier wurde ein laichpraller Rogner, der abgelaicht nicht der Rede wert ist, einzig zu dem Zweck, ein Produkt zu bewerben, vor die Kamera gezerrt??



Kannst du doch so sehen, aber warum so ein Aufriss ? Würdest du das bei einer Brasse, einem Karpfen oder Rotauge so sehen ? Wo fängt der Schutz denn nun an, wo hört er auf ?

War dort Schonzeit ? Ist mir halt einfach zuviel, wenn ständig hier Leute wie getriggert sofort gegen Industrie und Gewerbe schießen, als wäre Quantum schuld das der eigene Laden Pleite gegangen ist.

Menschen vermarkten ihre Fürze, verkaufen ihre Kinder und benutzen Schlüpper. Der Hecht hier ist auf meiner Liste der Prioritäten von Ungerechtigkeit ganz unten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*

Ganz einfach - und das gilt auch hier:
Legal gefangen - kein Problem mit einstellen bei uns, sondern erwünscht..

Ob Privatmann als Posting oder Pressemeldung einer Firma...

Egal wer davon seinen moralisch/ethischen Schluckauf bekommt.

Auch in D gibts z. B. in MeckPomm viele Gewässer die keine Schonzeit brauchen für Hecht, sondern wo (auch inkl-. Entnahme, anders als meist in Niederlande) durchgeangelt werden soll/darf..

Ansage, nicht zu diskutieren, das wird so bleiben..

Danke - und nun weiter viel Spaß...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach - und das gilt auch hier:
> Legal gefangen - kein Problem mit einstellen bei uns..
> 
> Ob Privatmann als Posting oder Pressemeldung einer Firma...
> ...



[edit by Admin: War nur Ansage, ist nicht zu diskutieren, schrieb ich extra (noch)..]


----------



## XSoulDrainX (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*

Alle regen sich so über den Hecht wegen der Schonzeit auf.. der Barsch bekommt, zumindest bei uns in Berlin/Brandenburg, überhaupt keine Schonzeit.


----------



## Lommel (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*

Schon ein geiler Fisch, Petri.

Allerdings bezweifle ich das man bei einen Sturm driftend in einen Boot die Kanten abfischen kann. Selbst mit driftsack schon äußerst schwierig. Dazu dann noch stehend (bei Sturm gehe ich mal von einen entsprechenden Wellengang aus) mit wobblern zu Twitchen ..... Nun ja. Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal nicht ganz so reißerisch.


----------



## JottU (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*

Nicht schlecht!
Muss aber auch ein ganz schön "hechtverseuchtes" Gewässer sein, wenn vor dem schon einige Dutzend kleinere ans Band gingen. Darum die Schwangerschaft auch kein Problem, zumal keine Schonzeit.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*



Lommel schrieb:


> Schon ein geiler Fisch, Petri.
> 
> Allerdings bezweifle ich das man bei einen Sturm driftend in einen Boot die Kanten abfischen kann. Selbst mit driftsack schon äußerst schwierig. Dazu dann noch stehend (bei Sturm gehe ich mal von einen entsprechenden Wellengang aus) mit wobblern zu Twitchen ..... Nun ja. Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal nicht ganz so reißerisch.



Schaue dir die Bilder an, da weißt du das vielleicht der Fänger und Fisch echt ist und der Rest nur für die Dramatik|rolleyes

 Da schaue ich mir zehn mal lieber Berichte an oder Videos, wie das vor kurzem von dem kleinen Mädel was mal ruck zuck den Meterhecht gedrillt hat, ohne Posingallüren und dem oft erzählten halben Stunden Kampf!


----------



## Ansprechpartner (7. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hecht Gigant von 17,5 Kilo nur 1,14m*

[edit by Admin: War klare Ansage, ist nicht zu diskutieren, schrieb ich extra (noch)..]

Gruss


----------

